# Kettle "Fried" Chicken



## Don Cash (Nov 19, 2010)

Al Ramirez over at TVWBB posted this cook last week. It looked so good I had to try it. We did it tonight. It was phenomenal.

Here's how I did it.

A whole cut up chicken that was brined overnight in buttermilk, diced onion, 1 Tbs salt, 1 Tbs sugar and 2 Tbs House Autry Chicken Fry mix. Dried on a rack while I prepped everything else.








Battered and dusted chicken, baby red potatoes and broccoli ready to go on.







Chicken on.







Syracuse Salt Potatoes (baby red potatoes boiled in 8 cups water with 1.5 cups Morton's Kosher Salt for 30 minutes).







Pizza screen over the potato pot to steam the broccoli.







Everything done.







Plated. Potatoes and broccoli drizzled with melted butter and pepper.







Unbelievably good! A definite keeper. Give it a try, you'll love it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 19, 2010)

Fantastic Don!  I can't see anything on TVWBB, but yours looks SUPER DUPER GOOOD!


----------



## Crabnbass (Nov 19, 2010)

That looks great! Glad to see the recipe for that cook is replicable. Makes me think I have a chance of turning something out that looks that good. Nice work!


----------



## Tri Tip (Nov 19, 2010)

Outstanding. That will cut enough calories for an additional 3 beers. Also love the bbq brocoli steemer contraption. Macgyver would be proud!


----------



## Shores (Nov 20, 2010)

I'd tear that meal up. I like how you do everything outside. Very creative.

Do a search for fake fried chicken. Ronbeaux50 posted a couiple different cooks not too long ago. 

I'm defintely going to have to try this sometime soon. Looks great!


----------



## DaveG (Nov 20, 2010)

Keep it up and my doctor will be calling you soon. Looks very tasty to say the least.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow Don that was impressive. Good job. I have toyed around with buttermilk infused chicken brines and straight soaks over the years. Think it does wonders for birds when done right. Thanks for the recipe. 

bigwheel


----------



## Smokey Lew (Nov 20, 2010)

It looks great Don. Going to have to try this one myself.


----------



## backyardbbq (Nov 21, 2010)

That looks awesome! I'm going have to give that a try, nice job.


----------



## bbquzz (Nov 21, 2010)

All looks good Don! Great idea on the steamer, my lesson of the day.


----------

